# Whats the nicest/easiest wax u have ever used?



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Whats the nicest wax u have ever used

Easiest wax you have applyed & easiest to remove

And of course smell


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Ooh so many to choose from.

The BMD waxes are incredibly easy to apply and remove and they smell lovely too, as do my custom D£finitive waxes, especially he spearmint scent.

My absolute favourite scent though from a wax has to be Orange Crush


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Easiest I'd ever used was some years ago, it was Megs NXT in liquid form. By far the easiest I've used, although I wouldn't use it now.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Easiest ive used so far is swissvax shield & zymol carbon is a joy to work with. Cant seem to get on with my bouncers vanilla ice though


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

P21's pitty it didn't last longer.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Best smell Bouncers Sherbet Fizz

Easiest on and off Finish Kare Pink wax

Looks Vics Red

Best all rounder Bouncers Vanilla Ice


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Auto Finesse Passion. Easy on, easy off, sick beading.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Ross said:


> P21's pitty it didn't last longer.


This.

Britemax vantage is pretty easy to spread and remove.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Danman said:


> Auto Finesse Passion. Easy on, easy off, sick beading.


I found passion a nightmare to remove


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a soft spot for Meg Gold class.
Its the first decent product I used when starting detailing in 2001.
I dont use it now, but at the time it applied so easily, no dusting and I thought left a lovely finish.

I now have Megs #16
Vics concours
Bilt Hamber Autobalm
Simoniz original
Chemical guys Detailingworld Wet Wet Wet Wax-(Butter wet wax is what is availble now)
the smell of bananas and ease of use is by far the best, easy to apply and a doddle to buff off.

These products I think are great value and will last me for ages!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Ddefinitive waxes, swissvax and zymol are the easiest in application i have found, britemax vantage and Victoria wax concours are good waxes that are pretty forgiving also


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bilthamber FinisWax 
Collinite 476s 

Both easy on and off long lasting and give great results!


----------



## Alpinestars (Feb 5, 2010)

Naviwax is by far the easiest wax to use I have come across. Smell is not great though.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

KoreDark.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Finish kare pink wax 
P21 concourse 
Artdeshine obsidian wax
Wet diamond
Prima epic

All great lsp's


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Easiest by a mile is r222 concours.
Spreads like no other, can buff immediately or hours later. Either way a gentle swipe and its removed.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

BH finis wax is lovely to apply and buff off.


----------



## Grant-s3 (Oct 13, 2013)

I use Auto glym HD wax, seems to work really nice. Going to start buying different types soon see what works best.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart WAX 

easy on/ off


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

OCW - Almost idiot proof. Spray - wipe - done. Buffing optional


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Autoglym HD or fk1000p for me.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Everyone should try P21's it really is very good just its durability let's it down about 6 to 8 weeks tops.


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

Poor boys natty white paste wax is very easy to work with and a good wax for the money too 

Fk1000p is a gift to use too


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Poorboys Natty's Blue paste wax. Really easy wax, can use in the sun (useful though less so at the moment ;-) and smells lovely. 

Second place to FK1000P - looks like it would be hard work but anything but. The smell is nice but oh for the wrong reason!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Ease of use, either Glasur or any of the BMD waxes.
Best smell, Race glaze Black label


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

BoS or Shield with SV, or Black Label for me; SV probably more forgiving with my heavy handed application :wall:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Smell it's my m+k rannoch although sv concorso has a really nice smell too .
Ease of use , that's a toughy 
Rannoch and pa fenix ..


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

might upset the applecart but i found the application rather than the product itself is at fault majority of the time.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Blackfire midnight sun is the flavor of the month for me and is seriously easy to use


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

P21S/R222 Concours wins for ease of use.


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Optimum Car Wax-spray, Midnight Sun, Fuzion.

Maxwax also looks easy


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Ross said:


> Everyone should try P21's it really is very good just its durability let's it down about 6 to 8 weeks tops.


Definetly this one, only downside is you turn your back for 2 seconds and it's worn off.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

R222, Swissvax(nearly all of them) or Chemical Guys 5050, it's like spreading oil and buffs with the lightest of touches.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Poorboy's Natty's Red. It's fool proof and smells amazing! 

I got talking to a neighbour once and left it for about 45 minutes in the sun, still came off so easily.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

autosmart wax love the looks has good durability easy on and off and its soooooo cheap what more do you want


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Not strictly waxes, but the following sealants are a piece of cake to apply: -

Gtechniq C2v3 (wipe on, wipe off, no hazing)

Optimum Opti-Seal (wipe on walk away)
Zaino Z-CS (wipe on walk away)


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

scratcher said:


> Poorboy's Natty's Red. It's fool proof and smells amazing!
> 
> I got talking to a neighbour once and left it for about 45 minutes in the sun, still came off so easily.


This :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

For actual ease of use I would have to go with wolfgang fuzion or chem guys 50/50


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

collonite 476. Easy to apply(thinly). Buffs off easily, beads tremendously and lasts well over 6months if looked after. Only downside it doesn't smell like something you'd want to eat. Oh yeah it lasts too. I've had mine 3yrs now used on 2cars and still got over half the tin.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I love Heritage Wax (liquid), glides on and glides off to leave a lovely finish.

Shame they are no more, although i still have nearly a full bottle left.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, I'm glad I'm not the first to say CG 50/50, though Harlys Wax comes a
very close second with similar looks to the P21S/R222 but half the price of
both. Durability isn't an issue if you use non-aggressive cleaning methods.

Out of the "new generation" waxes, the ADS Obsidian Wax is just sensational,
though you have to practice at how thin you can get your coating. The sheer
slickness when buffing off has to be felt to be believed.

When it comes to liquid waxes, both Optimum Car Wax and Serious Performance
Ultra Shine share joint 1st for ease of use and performance.

The _only_ wax I've had people stop to enquire about was Bouncers Valentines,
the strawb+cream scent just wafted everywhere. Another easy wax on / wax off.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## ZetecEmma (May 20, 2013)

Bouncers Vanilla Ice all the way for me!!
Goes on easy, comes off easy, smells divine and lasts long enough for me, Top wax!!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

mr v6 said:


> Easiest I'd ever used was some years ago, it was Megs NXT in liquid form. By far the easiest I've used, although I wouldn't use it now.


I agree, its easy on, easy off, lasts ages, gives good protection, and smells amazing 

Although i'm very much wondering why you "wouldn't use it now"??


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Glasur for me. Favourite wax. Looks, Smells, applies great! :thumb:


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

ZetecEmma said:


> Bouncers Vanilla Ice all the way for me!!
> Goes on easy, comes off easy, smells divine and lasts long enough for me, Top wax!!


Ive got bouncers VI. Easy on but a pig to get off lol


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

JMDetailing said:


> Glasur for me. Favourite wax. Looks, Smells, applies great! :thumb:


Always wanted to try glasur. I love carbon though. Whats the difference apart from glasur being a glaze wax


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Zymol Vintage

Although aside from that I've only other wax I tried is Colly 476S which when applied with a damp applicator it's probably equal. 

Owning silver cars makes sealants more desirable than waxes really. Zaino tops that for ease of application/removal.


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

cg 50/50 must be one of the easiest to use there is!!


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

R222 Concours for ease and pleasure of use by far. Looking forward to trying AdS Obsidian some time soon.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## ZetecEmma (May 20, 2013)

Kyle 86 said:


> Ive got bouncers VI. Easy on but a pig to get off lol


How long you leaving it on for bud?
It's pretty much a wax on, do next panel wax off 1st panel kind of wax


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Swissvax or zymol for me. 
Love using them for their scent. 
So easy to use. 
Swissvax can be left for a while too.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Any BMD wax


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

vics concours , Blackfire midnight sun , megs 16


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Raceglaze black label is so nice to use


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

halam said:


> Raceglaze black label is so nice to use


Should be for the price. Lol


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

A lot of great waxes mentioned
As a whole I think Bouncer's waxes are pretty easy but

I think the Natty's Red is an overall contender. It's like a cheaper Vic's Red ( I know, I know- Vic's is a nicer look) and super easy on/ off and you can use it in the sun.


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

going to say one that i used recently for smell and shine has been jay r8 cherry obsession wax loved it although it was a sample


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Easiest on and off is any swissvax wax i have used. Simply a pleasure.

I have to give a big shout to ADK Obsidian Wax too. That is also such a pleasure to use and hits well above its price range


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Dodo Supernatural Hybrid. 

Easy to move around on the panel, glides really easily, just as easy off


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Britemax Vantage is a ridiculously easy on / off wax - looks great too!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Bouncer's Satsuma Rock


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sirmally2 said:


> Easiest on and off is any swissvax wax i have used. Simply a pleasure.
> 
> I have to give a big shout to ADK Obsidian Wax too. That is also such a pleasure to use and hits well above its price range


Yep if you take away price from the matter 
The thread doesnt mention about best value for money wax which is easiest to use.

Swissvax is just such a joy. Not fussy. 
I have left swissvax on for couple of days and still removed easy.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Easiest on and off - P21S Concours Wax 
Best smell, looks , easy on and off - Victoria Concours Wax


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Souveran is still pretty good and smells great


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

For me the top three from ones I've tested over the years:

1. Finishkare Pink Wax
2. Sonax Xtreme Carnauba Wax
3. R222 Concours

Tim


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Probably R222


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

scratcher said:


> Poorboy's Natty's Red. It's fool proof and smells amazing!


Ditto


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

i use 3M, performance finish, easy no remove no dust.


----------



## Schildwurz (Oct 27, 2013)

For me the easiest wax is also the R222 Wax. (The cheaper version of the both existing) Works fine even if you put it by accident on the plastic of your car. Can be easy wiped off afterwards. The wax has no smell, leaves a good wetlook :argie: but dont last very long on your car. I would say it is a great wax for beginners...


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I've always found Pete's '53 to be the easiest to work with in my collection.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Autosmart WAX.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gtechniq C3. Wipe on, leave for a short while and buff. Shame it's no longer available as it was an impressive liquid wax.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

LSpec said:


> i use 3M, performance finish, easy no remove no dust.


Very good product that doesn't get mentioned much. At an absolute bargain price :thumb:


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

martyp said:


> Zymol Vintage
> 
> Although aside from that I've only other wax I tried is Colly 476S which when applied with a damp applicator it's probably equal.
> 
> Owning silver cars makes sealants more desirable than waxes really. Zaino tops that for ease of application/removal.


Are you sure you have genuine Vintage? I don't find it easy to remove and I have never ever heard anyone else say they thought it was easy to remove. God help you if you get it on too thick as it becomes hammer and chisel time.


----------



## The Beer Hunter (Aug 11, 2013)

I've got to say it's Waxamomo's Rugged Rhubarb. 
So soft, superb smell & easy removal. 
Love it!


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Britemax Vantage
BH finis
Vics concours
All easy to use leaves great finish, with vantage and Vics you need 3 coats to really see the potencial of these waxes thought
Finis is the best winter wax IMO


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I tried a new Concept wax from Obsession Wax today, super easy to use and leaves a very wet glossy finish with good depth and clarity combined, had no issues and difficulties removing in the cold chilly morning, and smells divine Turkish Delight fragrance which is not too over powering on your senses but very unique in it's own merits; certainly a good eye opener for a show wax on the current market and it does deliver for it's price point and uniqueness :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Trip tdi said:


> I tried a new Concept wax from Obsession Wax today, super easy to use and leaves a very wet glossy finish with good depth and clarity combined, had no issues and difficulties removing in the cold chilly morning, and smells divine Turkish Delight fragrance which is not too over powering on your senses but very unique in it's own merits; certainly a good eye opener for a show wax on the current market and it does deliver for it's price point and uniqueness :thumb:


I have the pre-production pot of aura from obsession wax and it is brilliant


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Vantage or fk1000p if you're including sealants


----------



## gaz1000rr (Dec 8, 2012)

Codeclean by far best and easiest to apply and remove


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Auto Finesse Illusion.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

svended said:


> Gtechniq C3. Wipe on, leave for a short while and buff. Shame it's no longer available as it was an impressive liquid wax.


I've still got some in the garage. You can use it for anything even interior plastics. Weird consistency I found.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I used BH Finis wax for the 1st time today. Was lovely to use with easy on and even easier off


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Swissvax Insignis V3.....its as easy to apply & remove as any SV wax but smells positively tropical.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Billio said:


> Swissvax Insignis V3.....its as easy to apply & remove as any SV wax but smells positively tropical.


I NEED some!!!!!


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ag hd


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Swissvax Onyx


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.brazilianwaxingcompany.com/FAQ/what is the best type of wax.asp


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Since my initial post I have used Angelwax Desirable. Quite simply the best wax I have ever used.


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

cg 50/50 and naviwax


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I have,

Collinite 476
Collinite 845
Zymol Glasur
Autoglym HD 
Finishkare 1000p 

For me it has to be autoglym HD.

Easy on, even easier off. Beading is ace and the durability is superb! 

After HD I would probably say 1000p high temp.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Bos is definatley the easiest to use of waxes i've used!


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Autosmart WAX and FK1000P......2 very easy waxes to use...and excellent durability and beading..and cheap!!!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

AG Aqua Wax is by far the easiest I've ever used :thumb:
Mike


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Kyle 86 said:


> Easiest ive used so far is swissvax shield & zymol carbon is a joy to work with. Cant seem to get on with my bouncers vanilla ice though


I struggled when I used it first, felt quite difficult to remove. Reduced curing time to literally 3/4 minutes. Wiped off instantly. Make sure you spread it thin aswell it does cover well!!!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Zymol Glasur. 
Any of the ********** Waxes really.
Auto finesse illusion. 
Crystal rock/BOS/Shield. 


Think Glasur/Crystal rock/DefWax show edition take it though(couldn't pick a clear winner from those really 
Apply, leave 2/3 mins max(warm shaded environment) wipe off, then buff. Simples


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

megs 16, wipe on wipe off very easy, used it on a white car, this wax actually gets itself dirty believe it or not, its never mentioned here but it does.....

colli 476s, just as easy , wipe on panel 1, wipe on panel 2, wipe off panel 1......

cheap and easy and lasts very long time


----------



## dragontolis (Aug 28, 2012)

Britemax vantage


----------



## joemck (Apr 14, 2013)

AG HD by far


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Bouncers 22 .... Nothing else spreads like it!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Stewartfinley said:


> Bouncers 22 .... Nothing else spreads like it!


That's very true, Bouncers 22 spreads and spreads with one light swipe of the jar to cover a whole panel with real ease, there after it leaves a clear haze to the paint with a dripping wet finish when buffed off, although Satsuma Rock is a complete game changer and the exceptions have been raised higher, try it you will be highly impressed with the spread and flexibility of the wax, and the gorgeous fragrant orangey smell this wax has to offer, along with the fast rapid sheeting on low too high water pressure contact from the heavens downpours :thumb:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

DefWax show glaze,
Rg black label
Britemax vantage


----------



## jonny finger (Oct 19, 2013)

Collinite 476s cause you only need to use it twice a year!


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Swissvax crystal rock


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

P21s :thumb::thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

the bmd waxes are very good

but the best

wolfgang fusion estate wax

oh and the smell......divine


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> the bmd waxes are very good
> 
> but the best
> 
> ...


I agree with the above 👍


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

SV Shield for me


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

I bought my first decent wax just before summer which was dodo juice supernatural  I think it's great! Easy to put on and buff off, and last ages


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

AG HD... But saying that It's the only paste wax I've ever used.

Smells gorgeous too!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

B1ue52 said:


> AG HD... But saying that It's the only paste wax I've ever used.
> 
> Smells gorgeous too!


I could have guessed that lol! 
Definitely need to experience some other waxes honesty. I used it for years then found some others and they really are half the effort lol


----------



## MrVix (May 21, 2013)

Dodo Juice Orange Crush.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Just Tried Soft99 Authentic wax and very easy on easy off and leaves a really glossy finish


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Angel Wax Desirable is nearly as easy as Polish Angel Master Sealant :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Alex L said:


> Angel Wax Desirable is nearly as easy as Polish Angel Master Sealant :thumb:


At its price point it's a hard to beat wax.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Rascal_69 said:


> At its price point it's a hard to beat wax.


Totally, I had a sample pot and couldn't get over just how well it spread and easy it was to buff off.

And I've yet to see what the performance is like, but if it's anything like the other AW offerings it'll be good.

I put my Desirable over Halo and that just spreads and spreads and spreads. you could easily cover twice as much area per product used than almost anything else nuba wise.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Just Tried Soft99 Authentic wax and very easy on easy off and leaves a really glossy finish


Still gotta get me some soft99, did you get it easy enough bud?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

De£initive Wax D.urus [email protected] - Beautiful


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

BoostJunky86 said:


> I could have guessed that lol!
> Definitely need to experience some other waxes honesty. I used it for years then found some others and they really are half the effort lol


Couldn't agree more to be honest. Which is why I've found this forum lol!

Been a home by hand detailer for 20+ years and always used what I know and was easily available which made me a bit of an AG FanBoy.

Only since buying a G220 and being forced to look at other products suitable for machining have I had to consider other products. Dabbled with a few Megs products so far but now starting to research what else is out there.

Looking forward to learning about new products and breaking away from AG, even if its just to ring the changes.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mate I'm with you. It's reliable, effective, easy to get hold off. Lots in its favour. But when you start liking about there's a good few cheaper ones that are just as good but so much easier to use, 

Best bet is to try samples it's what I've done/been doing and whe I find one I really like I try and buy a full tub, just ends up getting expensive lol


----------

